# Is the clock Correct



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I just re amended to GMT and it's still an hour fast

Kev, Jae, ???????


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes. User control/preferences, remove check from summer time/dst. Worked for me.
H.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Cheers H but it should only come into effect when BST does surely


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi robokn, Yes confused me for a while, played about until I got correct time displayed.
H.


----------

